# Windows XP SP3 Includes Vulnerable Flash Player



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

*Windows XP SP3 Includes Vulnerable Flash Player*

Gregg Keizer, Computerworld

Microsoft Corp.'s Windows XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) ships with an out-of-date version of Adobe's Flash Player that's vulnerable to recently spotted attacks, according to Microsoft's support documentation.

Windows XP SP3 includes Flash Player 9.0.115.0, a version released by Adobe Systems Inc. in December 2007. That version of Flash Player, however, was superseded by version 9.0.124.0 on April 8, nearly two weeks before Microsoft decided SP3 was done by giving it a Release To Manufacturing (RTM) label and sending it out for distribution.

The older version that shipped with XP SP3, however, harbors a bug that hackers have been exploiting since last week; that's when security researchers, including those at Symantec Corp. , reported what they at first thought was a zero-day vulnerability in the most current edition of Flash, 9.0.124.0. A few days later, however, Symantec retracted that claim, and said that only the older 9.0.115.0 was at risk.

Here.


----------

